# H1 plasma led for low beam?



## rjv210 (May 20, 2009)

Okay my GTO fam, so I purchased myself a pair of aftermarket headlights with halos already installed on them from Ebay. Recently the low beam on the driver side blew out. So I've been cruising around on high beams for a good week now lol. These headlights came with H1 type bulbs pre installed for the low beams ( a generic halogen bulb). I've been doing a little internet shopping, ordered some white SMD LEDs for my foglights and day time running lights (hated the amber color). While doing so I came across a different kind of LED bulb, on Ebay it's under H1 high powered plasma LED bulbs. It's basically a SMD LED with a projector lens built into it. It sounds like you'd be able to get a similar light output as HIDs. Here in Texas I heard HIDs will be illegal if your vehicle didn't come out of the factory with them. So this is the next best option I'm assuming. These bulbs are also made by CREE so the quality has to be good since its name brand.
So the question I have is, had anyone ever tried these bulbs and is the light output good on these? Apparently these are the kind of bulbs going on the newer cars now and days. Open to any opinions any one has on these lights, tell me what you think about them?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Go to Autozone and buy some bulbs already. Stop screwing everyone else on the road with your highbeams.


----------



## bradlyj8 (Oct 9, 2016)

So did you try them? Old thread with no closure. Get over the revival people.


----------

